# Fish stores in Buffalo NY



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

Hey Guys,

I'm going to Buffalo NY tomorrow, i was wondering if you guys knew of any great fish stores there i could check out. Let me know please


----------



## Guppymen (Jun 5, 2010)

*The Fisg Place*

Though I haven't been there for over 10 years,I used to enjoy visiting the store.

The Fish Place
(716) 693-4411
141 Robinson St 
North Tonawanda, NY 14120 43.0324 -78.8761


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

And interest in salt? I was down a couple of weeks ago and checked out A Reef Creation and Buffalo Reef Shop, both by the airport. Nice enough stores but I find the stores up here are better and cheaper. Not saying deals can't be had, just talking coral and on-shelf pricing...


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Guppymen said:


> Though I haven't been there for over 10 years,I used to enjoy visiting the store.
> 
> The Fish Place
> (716) 693-4411
> ...


I was there about 3 weeks ago. A nice place to visit and not too far from the border. If you are into shrimps, bring back some panacur (dog dewormer) from pet store in case you ever run into issues with planaria or hydras.


----------



## Fishlover_680 (May 5, 2009)

Do you need a license to bring them in?


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

License for paracur? I'm not sure, it's over the counter in the states but not in Canada. So you should check it out first.

For fish and shrimps though, you don't need a permit or license unless it's protected species. You better declare them though.


----------



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

When I am across the boarder I always start at Pets Plus in Lockport and then go cross country to The Fish Place. It is a great store to visit and one of the best. http://www.superpages.com/bp/Lockport-NY/Pets-PlusReptiles-Exotic-L0137934946.htm

Some people have bought Pancur on line and had it mailed to them with no problem.


----------



## do_0b (Mar 3, 2008)

carmenh said:


> And interest in salt? I was down a couple of weeks ago and checked out A Reef Creation and Buffalo Reef Shop, both by the airport. Nice enough stores but I find the stores up here are better and cheaper. Not saying deals can't be had, just talking coral and on-shelf pricing...


any problems if you bring back livestock over the boarder?


----------



## Mlevi (Jan 28, 2012)

Any updates to this list? Experiences?

I am going to fort erie / buffalo area next wknd. Was wondering if anyone that has been there recently has anything to add to this list?

I know big al's online (US) has eheim 2213 for $70. Do stores in the area pricematch?

Thanks,

Al.


----------



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

Markheim in tonowonda - not worth the visit. ok fish selection, no hardgoods to speak of.


----------



## Jiinx (Apr 5, 2012)

df001 said:


> Markheim in tonowonda - not worth the visit. ok fish selection, no hardgoods to speak of.


Agree! That place is terrible.


----------



## Mlevi (Jan 28, 2012)

Thanks fellers.
Any places that I should visit? I'm primarily looking at small hard goods, and not livestock.

Al.


----------

